# Horse Power limit at Pymatuning???



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything new about the Hp limit at Pymatuning being raised? Is it a dead issue?


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

i think it going to stay at 9.9 i think that is enough for that lake...skitter is too much too...


----------



## Dawg48 (Jan 2, 2007)

jlamson said:


> i think it going to stay at 9.9 i think that is enough for that lake...skitter is too much too...


9.9 is way to small for that size of lake. If they would rasise it to 25 hp it would cause no harm to the fishery and be safer for fishermen getting off water during storms.

I do agree that the HP is to high for the skitter.

Have a GOOD year fishing
Dawg48


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

9.9 is good is that there is way too many stumps and shallow areas for that kind of horses on the lake i really dont think there is going to be any change


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i've not heard that rumor(9.9). i think it will stay the same. it would take both states to want it and i think there's more on their plate that upping the horse limit.. don't get your hopes up for any change at skeeter either.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Last I heard was Ohio wanted to limit it to 20hp and Pa wanted 25hp. Not a lot of American motors made to 20hp except for Nissan, Hondas etc. As far as having the limit raised to 25hp, I also have to disagree and say it would hurt anything. I did the creel surveys in the early 90's for the DOW and we had 25hp on our 16' boats and it was nice getting out of the storms when they hit. Most of your newer fishing boats are laid out to the tilt, and the 9.9hp just do not have what it takes to move them. I sold my 2001 16' Crestliner for that reason. It was a great boat to fish from but it was just to heavy. My little Evinrude 9.9 couldn't push it. I ended up having to buy a smaller 14' with no frills.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I think they should invoke speed limits instead of HP limits. I would love to go to Pymi once in a while.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i also agree they should at least move the hp to 25 but have a speed limit in certain spots, i have a 14 footer with a 18 hp johnson and 4 hp nissan, 18 to big 4 to small. the boats there making now adays are wider and thicker hulls, a storms roll over that lack really quick, 9.9 not fast enough to get off, been there done that in a rental


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I've got a 19' with a 135 hp I/O. I don't want to go speed around or ski. Just would like to fish. Say put a 10 mph limit or no wake or something.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

as for speed limits, neither ohio nor pa have the manpower to enforce them. while both states have a boat for enforcement and search and rescue, rangers only use them ocassionally. most enforcement is done using cruisers.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Toxic said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about the Hp limit at Pymatuning being raised? Is it a dead issue?


 Back in 2004, the PA legislature approved bumping the limit to 20hp. The same issue stalled in Ohio. Not sure how the approval process works in Ohio. At any rate, I haven't seen any news about the HP limit changing anytime soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Clearfork is a speed limit lake not a hp limit and it works out just fine. I don't see any problem with having a speed limit instead of hp. I fish Pym with my kicker motor and it does not push a 17 foot lund only at 6 miles per hour. This not good when you see a strom coming been there done that.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What's the speed limit at Clearfork tubuzz2?


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Clearfork is 8 mph. It works out fine.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Clearfork is a speed limit lake not a hp limit and it works out just fine. I don't see any problem with having a speed limit instead of hp. I fish Pym with my kicker motor and it does not push a 17 foot lund only at 6 miles per hour. This not good when you see a strom coming been there done that.


How many guys do you know that wont drop their big motor down, in an emergency? Being truely honest, i know i would. Never had to tho.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

There are several boats that are not capable of knowing their speed. That is why the MPH limit would be a problem.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I wouldn't think they would care if it is an emergency.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MadMac said:


> I wouldn't think they would care if it is an emergency.


i believe that would depend on the type of day the ranger is having..


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Just like Skunk Cabbage, this topic raises its head every Spring. It is a little early this year, but it has been warm. Ohio has made it clear over the last 15 years, they will not agree to a change Pa wants. I for one am glad, it is nice to go to Pymy and make a sharp turn trolling over a point, and not have to worry about a 15 year old on a seadoo, T boning you. Many who complain about this are already running 15 HP motors, with decal changes or carb kits. Watch the skies, listen to the radio, get off the lake before a storm.
Enjoy the tranquility of Pymy.  To really appreciate it, try to troll for Muskies at Berlin or West Branch on a Sunday. Just my opinion.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

hey 9.9 has done me good at pymie on my 18 ft star craft i see no reason for it to change


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

luredaddy u have a really good point we dont need to ski doos on pymi forget it leave that junk to the big lake


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

luredaddy said:


> and not have to worry about a 15 year old on a seadoo, T boning you.
> Enjoy the tranquility of Pymy.  To really appreciate it, try to troll for Muskies at Berlin or West Branch on a Sunday. Just my opinion.


have to agree with you luredaddy. thats one of the reasons i don't frequent mosquito much anymore. i would rather drive 30 more minutes up to ashtabula and head out 10 miles to do my fishing. i guarantee you, there aren't any jet skis out 10 miles..


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I wouldn't want jet skis either. Just would like to fish Pymi and can't afford two boats. I don't think you would get many pleasure boaters with a 10 mph speed limit.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Is anyone here aware that mosquito has a speed limit up at the north end? How many times have you seen it enforced? I don't think it would work at Pymy either.


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

Chauncy, I did not know that about Mosquito. My ignorance would likely get me a fine. What is the speed/hp limit on the north side and where exactly does it take affect? Thanks for the head's up and I will follow it from now on. Griffon.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Griff, i'm sorry. I said HP. I meant speed limit.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

What is the speed limit? I haven't been up on the north end in my boat but wasn't aware of it.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/destinations/mosquitolk.shtm




> The lake offers unlimited horsepower, but does have some restricted speed zones that include a 15 mile per hour speed limit for the lake area located north of the Ohio Route 88 Causeway.


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank You, I run my boat there once in a while and never gave it a second thought. Seeing others flying up and down through there, I incorrectly assumed I was OK. My ignorance, no excuse and it will not happen again. Griffon


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Getting back to Pymy...... If the speed limit was, say , 15mph, and guys put 25hp motors on the lake, on 14 ft boats. How many boats that size have speedometers on them? Most would have to use a gps just to stay under the limit, wouldn't they?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

It would have to be the captains responsibility to know how fast he was going. Yes, it would be an inconvenience. Maybe you would have to spend a few minutes with a ranger or someone you could run with to find the throttle position at 15. I would be happy to oblige.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

9.9 are fine IF an unsuspected storm does not blow in. Pymatuning can turn ugly fast. Our group used to refer to as "little erie" for that reason. I remember two times that I was not sure if we were going to make it back to the launch.

Another time we ran into the campgrounds to wait one out as a friend was camping out there that weekend. I would like to see the HP limit raised to 25 HP but doubt it will ever happen. I think but do not know for sure that most jet skis are over 25 HP anyway.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

well honestly i hope the limit never gets up too 25 pymie is such a nice darn lake to be havin yahoos openen up thier throttles most boaters know when not to be on the lake when a storm comes up.. you got to many conoes out thier to be having that kind of speed accidents will happen and the limit is probabbly never going to change there is way too many stumps in that lake to be messing around


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MadMac said:


> What is the speed limit? I haven't been up on the north end in my boat but wasn't aware of it.



theres a sign posted on the RT. 88 bridge you drive under to get into the north end. if you launch at the causeway bait shop you wont see that one. they might have one at their dock telling of the limit..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

a simple solution for storms at pymatuning is simply going to the nearest shoreline...you will be fine with a 9.9 if you use your head. having a higher HP limit will no eliminate the the storms or how quick the move upon you, it will just give people the false sense of confidence that they can out run it. a bigger boat still wont save you all the time at erie...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Ah, now I know why I didn't know that EZ. Usually fish Mosquito in Jigs boat and we haven't ever gone to the north end. I've only had my boat there once and also stayed south. I rented a boat while camping at Pymi about 8 years ago. Had never fished there and had no electronics but still managed a musky and a few eyes. My wife had a big one (musky I think) on but we didn't get to see it before it snapped the line. Would like to fish it again but my boats too big.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

MadMac said:


> I wouldn't want jet skis either. Just would like to fish Pymi and can't afford two boats. I don't think you would get many pleasure boaters with a 10 mph speed limit.


I'm in the same situation, only the other way around. I own a 13.5 ft boat with an 8 hp motor. There are plenty of lakes I would like to fish but can't or won't with my bathtub boat. Pymie is one that I can fish in relative safety because of the hp limit. 

I don't see how a speed limit could be enforced on the water. How would it happen? Radar works fine in a highway situation because the targets are moving directly towards or away from the unit. There are no lanes on an open lake, so more often than not the target (speeding boat) would be moving at some unknown angle relative to the radar unit and an accurate measurement of speed would not happen. 

This topic was discussed in May 2005.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27452&highlight=limit


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

if i recall correctly when this came up a couple years ago was that 25 hp would allow jet skis and 20 hp would not. that is why ohio said no to the increased limit. leave the lake alone. it is nice and peaceful...


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

I think Steelmangoo hit the nail on the head with the enforcement issue. I would think it would be much easier and cost effective for the DNR to enforce a horsepower limit than a speed limit. PA has decided to up the HP limit on some of our restricted lakes in the last couple of years and they are the one behind the HP increase legislation on Pymatuning as well (I believe). However, in doing so they raised it only enough on these lakes to allow larger motors without being enough to allow jetskies or ski boats. I do know a lot of people who like to canoe and kayak and appreciate the fact that they have a 10HP lake they can go on without worrying about getting run over. Not sure a bump to 15 would matter all that much given the number of souped up 10 and rebadged 15HP horse motors already running around the lake, but I know going to 25 would most likely make some people who use that lake pretty unhappy.

Barry


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

blance said:


> PA has decided to up the HP limit on some of our restricted lakes in the last couple of years and they are the one behind the HP increase legislation on Pymatuning as well (I believe).
> Barry


Barry, how is the transition working in other Pa. lakes? Good/Bad? I think a 15hp limit would be perfect for Pymie. It would be just enough to help some of the newer heavier boats out and not enough to swamp other fellow fisherman. As stated before people are already using them anyway. Why not make it legal. I think us as sportsman get blinded and only think what is best for me. I sold my 900lb. Crestliner years ago so it will not help me out now. The bowhunters hate the gun hunters, fly fisherman hate the bass fisherman, saiboaters hate the fisherman etc. No matter what does or doesn't happen, youre never going to please everyone. My intentions are not to place blame to anyone here so "please" do not take it that way. Lets stop *itching and start fishing!


----------



## ronnie84 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shenango and Pymatuning are the main lakes I fish. In the summer, Shenango is borderline intolerable unless you fish very early or at night. Aside from being driven to want to bring a gun on board to that lake at times, I'm driven to fish Pymatuning a little more in the summer because of the morons in pleasure boats or jetski's.

Aside from all the sight seeing pontoon boats, you don't have the madness of idiots whizzing by on jetskis or speedboats on Pymatuning. Of all the times I've fished Pymatuning, I've yet to experience being on the lake in the midst of a big storm, but I've heard plenty of stories regarding that. That's a small reason, in my opinion anyway, to raise the HP limit...but the biggest reason for me would be because of the size of the lake. You've got an entire day invested in travel alone on a 9.9 if you want to troll/fish most of the lake itself.


----------

